# How do yall cook yalls coyotes?



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

What are some of yalls recipes for cooking yotes? I was just curious, to see if its the same way I do...


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

thats sick, i have never heard of anybody eating the coyotes they shot, thats just gross.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Never got that hungry yet, But if I did, I probably would roast it on a stick over the fire or just eat it raw.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

They taste a lot like chicken if you grill them. 280


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't honestly see how that's how sick. BUt anyway. I just fry them up in some butter. nothing special


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I like to debone mine. Then I marinate the meat in Sweat and Sour sauce or Duck Sauce as some restaurants call it. Anyway then I bake it on a Pamperred Chef Stone. Also if I get one with enough meat on the ribs I love them on the BBQ. I find the leg meat to be a bit tough but a pressure cooker takes care of that. Good eats!!


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Thats what I am talking about, mmmmmm slow butter roasted over hickory wood. Makes me want to howl...If you eat Coyote you will have better luck hunting them, they wil be in you and you start to think like they do. But hell anything is good fried, right. ahahahaha godd huntin yall,

hey coyote killer 3006 I was just joking man, who eats coyote, but crow is to die for, hahaha take care...


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Now yall better get out there and git that coyote in yall tummies so the coyotes come in better ya'all. Thanks for the tip hillbilly. Say hi to the south for me, peace out dude. ahh, whats that smell hillbilly?


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hill Billy, Funny you say that. I tried croe this year. IN a cream of mushroom sauce. It is all dark meat and the fact that it is crow is a little disturbing but for the most part it was pretty good. And yes I am dead serious


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

With some farva beans and a nice Chianti!
Enjoy!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hill billy said:


> If you eat Coyote you will have better luck hunting them, they wil be in you and you start to think like they do.
> 
> who eats coyote


I truely believe that. That is why hunters get better year after year. The more you eat it the more you become one with it.

I do. Sometimes times are tough!


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Nite lite, you are a better man than I, cant believe you ate a crow. Not saying it is bad for I have never tried it, but man. In cream of mushroom, seems like it would have been better ina gravy with some rice huh. Or like I said anything is good fried huh.......


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I like coyote roasted whole on a slow turning spit over a wood fire that's been reduced to coals. The meat just falls off the bones. YUUUMMMM

Crow is best breasted and lightly fried in butter, then make a gravy with the drippings, add the crow meat and simmer until tender. Spoon this over cooked brown rice with a side of steamed asparagus and a nice red wine. Gourmet dining at it's finest.

Oh, and you haven't lived until you've tried muskrat medalions wrapped with bacon and broiled over an open fire. (ask plainsman, this is tasty)

I gotta go now, I'm gettin hungry. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Coyote....Eating...it...i dunno...seems a little gross to me... W/e Enjpy your coyotes..


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Man you guys are making me hungry! I got some carcasses that have been laying out in the bushes for a couple weeks, should be gettin tender by now, might have to try some tomorrow! PorkChop's recipe is making my mouth water.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually meat is meat. Hunt1 wasn't kidding muskrat is ok stuff. I went to a game feed once and ate everything they had. The only problem was by the time I got to the end of the table I couldn't remember what was what. I did remember the cougar, javelina, lama, etc. I had at least 15 kinds of meat on my plate.

I was going to make some prairie dog stew when we were deer hunting in the badlands, but that year they had silvatic plague so I didn't want to mess with them.

I have heard stories about the depression in the 1930 when some farmers canned Richardson ground squirrels (gophers). Hey, they eat the same thing as cows, so they should be good. Most of the rejecti0on of different animals as food items is all in the mind. Except for gadwall, now that is just bad.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Or my 243 if I want well done coyote hamburger.

How bout Jack Rabbit? YUCK! This year we had a bet during our big pheasant/grouse/duck trip to ND. We threw 20 bucks each in the pot- first guy to get a jack got the pot. The catch was this: if you won you had clean it, cook it and everyone in the pool had to eat it! Chefs choice. well- I got me a $100.00 bunny. I considered Jack Tartar, raw ground rabbit on rye with an onion slice. Instead I opted for forty clove garlic roasted rabbit. after roasting, it got a nice slow cook with golden mushroom soup.

Every bit of him was GONE!

Forty Clove Golden Yote mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Wash him down with an Old Milwaukee


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I yet to try rabbit. Maybe a cottontail more than a jack just because those jacks it seems like they are always running! Im sorry hillbilly for the slang, haha but I think its just imagining what the coyote eats. I would be eating something that enjoys roadkill. But when skinning a coyote I always wonder what it would taste like. I guess its your taste buds not mine.....eat on!

P.S-hillbilly, where are you from down south? When I hear you talking_ hey yall) I can only think of georgia because I have relatives from georgia, and we give them heck for the accent!)


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

What accent?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Coyote backstraps on the bbq grill. Cook 'em slow so they don't get tough. Mmmmm. It must be lunch time by now!


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

That is what I am talking about. Apparently I have uncovered a secret society of people who eat coyotes hahahahaha. Man let'em sit in a wood box of curing salt for about six months, COYOTE HAM. I cant tell the whole recipe, its a old family secret. Put a yote ham and a pork ham on the table and you cant tell the difference. Juicy, they are better if the yote was living off rabbits and stuff, if they have been living off trash and dead stuff they tend to be a bit tangy. Still good though.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:-? Matter of taste and choice. Now ya'll don't have to go to Georgia to get that So-called accent, t lives in Kentucky too. When times get tough ya'll would be surprised what you'll eat. 
Good huntin' and good eatin' :sniper: :beer:

P.S. Ain't tried coyote yet but groundhog and **** ain't bad


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hhmmm.... Wile E. Summer Sausage, could be a new delicacy !!! :beer:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

What are you talking about a new Delicacy? been in the family for years...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

:rollin: :toofunny:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Whats so funny?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

hill billy said:


> What accent?


Ya'all is a Southern slang, and your location says "da south" Im just wondering what state you are from.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

I like my yote roasts roasted on a cedar shake at 350 degrees for 4 hours, when the blood runs clear throw the roast away and eat the shake!!! :toofunny:


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey, how does Jack Rabbit compare to Yote? Jack Rabbit ain't too bad, though Cottontail is better. Some of the stuff I've see people eat makes Yote look like a delicacy. Some of you from down south know what I mean, HaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Matter of taste and choice. Now ya'll don't have to go to Georgia to get that So-called accent, t lives in Kentucky too. When times get tough ya'll would be surprised what you'll eat.
> Good huntin' and good eatin'
> 
> P.S. Ain't tried coyote yet but groundhog and **** ain't bad


 :withstupid:

Also, frog legs, crawdads, turtle, rattlesnake, and don't forget possum!

Ok, I've never ate a possum before. But the rest of it, good stuff!

I Have a Dream, One Day The South Will Rise Again!
:sniper: 
:strapped: 
:soapbox:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ain't tasted possum either, but frog legs, crawdads, turtle and rattlesnake is all tasty.

Beaver is pretty good too, however, I though racoon was kinda greasy.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Beaver is pretty good too, ...


Hey, this is a hunting forum, not a porn site.

Anyway, after aging my yote meat for 28 days, I like to have it with a good German beer -- hold the yote, get out the Prime Rib.

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Eating coyote, Hmmm. Thats like eating a dog. Although, i would eat the rabbit inside the coyotes stomach. I only have a rather attraction to the female coyotes I shoot, so I try not to shoot them in the butt. I bring them home and mount them. I mount them right on the pole. ya they rot after a while, no big deal.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

You like the female coyotes? You try not to shoot them in the butt? And you pole mount them?

Man what kinda sicko are you? Hey fellas we have to watch this guy, keep your eyes on him...
LOL just joking, surely you wouldnt go molesting a poor little ole coyote huh hahahaha just kidding Take Care


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Whats so funny? Thats what we do in the south. The contests go..."git the coyotes with the perdiest mouths". Women arent a top priority.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I am from the south and I havent ever heard of that......You got your priorities screwed up BOY....


----------



## Gunmedic (Jan 11, 2006)

OK Here goes, a bit long, but bear with me, in our service, we had a guy that would rummage thru everyones lunch and eat whatever he wanted. Well, on the way to work one day, my buddy and I see a fresh killed coyote on the road,(ya'get where i'm goin'?), hind quarter removed, and with the help of a crockpot from work, smallpotatoes, celery, carrots, some barley, well we had a great looking stew, out we go for a response, come back and guess who is eating it, #1 boss and his and his boss. Our eyes must have given us away, what did you guys do to this ???????
Unemployment was coming, for sure, we ended up telling them we put too much spices in it for our lunch thief to make him stop stealing lunches, they both remarked "well its not too spicy for us!)
To this day they don't know the difference.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Thats funny, a classic.....LOL


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> > I Have a Dream, One Day The South Will Rise Again!
> >
> > Remington 7400, I may be a Yankee but I dont disagee with you, Are you anywhare near Paduca KY or mayfield "West KY".


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

You are from Mass. My moms family is from Mass. I think it is Brookfield, I went ther when I was little...Still have lots of family up there...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Remington 7400, I may be a Yankee but I dont disagee with you, Are you anywhare near Paduca KY or mayfield "West KY


I'm about 100 miles from Lexington.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

I dated this woman from Padukah, she was a kinky freak. We got down with it all the time. She drove all the way into the woods of the Cumberland to spend the night with me. She didnt mind if I was showered and clean, really showed me she liked me for the way I was. We even did it in front of the dog. A good go getter for all those looking for a "natural" woman. Leg hair is essential when you are working the swamp pits all night long. Things are starting to go my way around here. It gets lonely living in the deep terrain beating the elements any way they come. Sometimes its years before I even see a woman. Sometimes when the supply is low, you look for other means. Nothing wrong about it. Take care guys


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

:huh: ?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

How did this thread make it to page 2?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Remington 7400 My best freind is from Mayfield KY he has his own taxidermy shop, next year I will be in KY , maybe near The Land Between the lakes area.

Howlplay I have not heard talk like that since I left Alaska, sounds like you need to make a trip into town now and again  Good Luck and dont let the next Southern Bell get away


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Howlplay, that was some story man. Damn you is a story tella.....


----------



## Dog gon (Dec 22, 2005)

huntin1 i agree muscrat is the best


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

try the hot pockets, their breath-taking


----------

